# Homelite HBC30 clutch



## MisterX (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello Guys,

I have a Homelite HBC30 trimmers with a clutch problem.
I disassembled the clutch drum and found the surprise! One of the three "S" shaped clutches was broken, in fact the last time I used the tool there were noticeable vibrations and the engine was like it was spinning.

Is it necessary to change all three clutches or only the damaged one?
I saw that this type of clutches were also mounted on some Ryobi trimmers but only two instead of three. Is it silly to try to make it work only with two?

Alternatively, it is possible to replace this type of clutch with a standard model like this one?

I found the original spare part is 00242 and after some research I found these other codes used for this piece, namely UP04103 and 5131000908.

I live in EU and since in Italy the Homelite brand has been imported by different types of Importers find this kind of spare part is difficult, and ordering it from the USA is not cheap.
Fortunately I found a retailer in Greece that sells this type of component at an affordable price.

I am attaching the photos of the piece in question and add that the clutch drum inside there are light furrows, and I do not know if it is necessary to change this piece.

Thanks to all!


----------



## undee70ss (Aug 17, 2018)

You can see that the clutch was rubbing hard, which is why it failed. If it was nearest the clutch drum, you might want to replace it also, or add a thrust washer.


----------



## MisterX (Aug 18, 2018)

Yes, the disc that broke was the first of the three drum sides.

So you advise me to change all three friction plates and also the drum?


----------



## undee70ss (Aug 18, 2018)

What do the other 2 look like? If the show no signs of rubbing, they are probably ok.


----------

